# le son a disparu



## macsansson (25 Juin 2010)

plus de son du tout sur mon Macbook Air en 10.5.8: sens interdit avec la touche de réglages, préférences figées sur silence et grisées avec "aucun périphérique de sortie détecté" et dans informations systèmes/audio il y a seulement ça: 

Audio haute définition Intel :

  Identifiant du périphérique :	0x106B00A2
  Identifiant audio :	0


j'ai réinstallé OSX, avant ça j'avais fait PRAM, SMC.... que puis-je faire de plus ? 

merci de votre aide ! 

Marc


----------



## pascalformac (26 Juin 2010)

bonsoir quand même

casque?  peripherique en prise jack?
( c'est à dire son  bloqué sur sortie optique)

configuration audio midi verifiée?

exemples et liens
http://forums.macg.co/ibook-et-powerbook/son-bloque-287592.html


----------



## macsansson (27 Juin 2010)

rien du tout, même avec casque, "aucun périphérique de sortie" ! 

Marc

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h40 ----------

pardon Pascal (?) "pascalformac", 

merci déjà de ta réponse. En fait, je ne sais pas ce qu'est la configuration audio midi. 

un grand bonjour et à bientôt, 

Marc


----------



## pascalformac (27 Juin 2010)

c'est dans Aplications/utilitaires
verifier les réglages

détails dans des fils en archives


----------



## macsansson (27 Juin 2010)

re bonjour, et merci !

dans configuration audio et MIDI, ça donne: 

sortie par défaut et sortie système: périphérique inconnu
entré et sortie audio: non gérées

à bientôt,
Marc


----------



## pascalformac (27 Juin 2010)

il y a donc bien un probleme
( et ce peripheqriue peut etre justement le casque qui a fait vazouiller la sortie optique)


----------



## macsansson (27 Juin 2010)

bonsoir, 

... sauf que je n'avais pas touché à la sortie jack depuis des lustres (je ne l'utilise quasiment jamais) quand le problème est arrivé...
est-ce qu'une prise jack endommagée pourrait faire disparaître toute trace de périphérique, même dans "informations système" ?  

Marc


----------



## pascalformac (28 Juin 2010)

pas forcement endommagé mais peut etre   prise bloquée ( led rouge etc)
le lien posté hier ( les trucs en bleu gras sont des liens) n'est qu'un des exemples
y en a d'autres
( plusieurs sujets sur ce genre de chose)

il est AUSSI possible que ce soit autre chose ( vrai souci materiel)
eventuellement faire un Apple hardware test


----------



## Dogger (28 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,

D'après un autre forum en Anglais, j'ai trouvé une piste - espérons le.

http://reviews.cnet.com/8301-13727_7-10329816-263.html

En clair :

* essayer de nettoyer les cache audio - nettoyez en fait les données privées.

* éteignez le Mac puis rallumez le EN APPUYANT sur Command, Option, P et R - *restez sur ces touches jusqu'au moment ou le mac redémarre et que vous entendez le signal de commencement 3 fois.*

Espérant que cela donne quelque chose.

Bonne chance


----------



## pascalformac (28 Juin 2010)

c'est le reset PRAM
que macsansson a fait
(sans effet)


----------



## macsansson (28 Juin 2010)

bonsoir et merci de vos suggestions, 

en fait pas de led rouge dans la prise jack chez moi, j'ai aussi lu des post là-dessus...

et j'ai aussi fait le hardware test qui disait qu'apparemment rien n'était endommagé. 

J'ai réinstallé OSX ("effacer et installer") en espérant que le grand nettoyage marcherait, mais au redémarrage, toujours pas de "glong" Apple, ce qui fait qu'ensuite j'ai récupéré toutes mes archives sauvegardées sur mon disque externe, et donc probablement remis mes réglages avec. 

Comme vous voyez, je ne sais plus quoi faire ! 

à+

Marc


----------



## pascalformac (29 Juin 2010)

t'as testé une AUTRE session?


----------



## macsansson (29 Juin 2010)

je suis le seul utilisateur du mac...


----------



## pascalformac (29 Juin 2010)

et alors?

ca prend 20 secondes pour créer un compte
et c'est toujours utile d'en avoir plusieurs
un jour ce sera même indispensable d'avoir ca par securité ( compte usuel en standard-zero modif d'OS , admi que pour gerer le mac)


----------



## macsansson (29 Juin 2010)

merci de ton idée, mais après création d'un autre compte, rien de changé par rapport à l'autre session: toujours le silence...

Marc


----------



## pascalformac (30 Juin 2010)

ok donc c'est soit matosse soit tout l'OS
comme t'as reinstallé l'OS ca pointerait à present vers le matosse


----------



## Emmanuel94 (30 Juin 2010)

c'est finalement la carte mère qui a été changée... ne pas trainer si ce n'est pas logiciel


----------



## macsansson (1 Juillet 2010)

malheureusement, c'est un Macbook Air de deux ans environ, donc la garantie est finie. 
Si je n'ai pas envie de payer une réparation probablement chère, est-ce que vous pourriez me conseiller une carte son USB et me dire comment ça marche ? 

merci, à bientôt,

marc


----------



## Emmanuel94 (3 Juillet 2010)

Il suffit de brancher la carte sur le port USB et de mettre un casque ou le cable sur la prise mini jack


----------



## Phil1982 (21 Août 2010)

Vous avez trouvé ?
Moi pareil.. et j'ai racheter le cable audio interne (922-8380), remplacé le bidule et tout fonctionne a merveille..


----------

